# Where move in Asia?



## Stope (Jul 28, 2017)

There is a 50% chance that I will be taking a job that I am required to move my family (wife and 3 daughters: aged 4, 2, and the other will be born, Lord willing, in Oct.). We desire to live in a place where we can be missional, yet we would like to live where there is sound health care. 

Any recommendations, not just on countries, but on a city?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 28, 2017)

If it is your intent to move to Asia, then I can't really help you, except to say this: don't even consider moving anywhere before you have researched the church situation. That is FAR more important than your job. America is fast becoming a total mission field. Indeed, places like Africa and South Korea are sending missionaries here. Boston, for instance, has a Christian presence that qualifies it as an unreached people group (evangelical Christians are at a little over 2%, I think).

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Stope (Jul 28, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> If it is your intent to move to Asia, then I can't really help you, except to say this: don't even consider moving anywhere before you have researched the church situation. That is FAR more important than your job. America is fast becoming a total mission field. Indeed, places like Africa and South Korea are sending missionaries here. Boston, for instance, has a Christian presence that qualifies it as an unreached people group (evangelical Christians are at a little over 2%, I think).


Thank you!

Indeed the move would be for work. But I would still very much like to be living intentional there, and surely find a good church. Any country/city/church suggestions?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 28, 2017)

I cannot help you with the Asian church situation at all. Maybe some of our Aussie friends could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 28, 2017)

Although, I do know that you can rather easily find good, solid, Presbyterian churches in South Korea. If any country in the world could claim to be a Christian nation, it would be South Korea. Seoul, in particular, has tons of solid Presbyterian churches. Of course, you are Baptist, but when in need...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2017)

Stope said:


> sound health care



My first guesses would have been Singapore (but only if you don't chew gum) and Hong Kong. Newsweek thought so, as well, a couple of years ago, and added Taiwan (ok, an island, not a city). http://www.newsweek.com/insights/best-asias-healthcare-facilities-2015

I don't know anything about this web site, but this might prove useful: http://hospitals.webometrics.info/en/asia

My guess is that with money, you should be able to find decent health care in any international class city in Asia. The local US embassy can probably provide a referral to an English speaking physician (at least, they did in Europe 45 or so years ago). 

Make sure your employer includes medical evacuation as a benefit particularly if not in an urban area.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## yeutter (Jul 28, 2017)

For the last several years, my wife and I have spent at least half the year in Asia. We have spent most of our time in Thailand. 

Their are English language Churches in Bangkok, Chiang Mai, and all of the major tourist areas with beaches. Good medical care available. Cost of living is reasonable depending on where you stay. Academically superior Schools abound. I do not know if their are any solid English language Christian Schools.

Singapore has outstanding medical care available. Good English language Churches are present on the Island. Cost of living is high in Singapore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2017)

For Thailand, this would be a good place to begin to research schools. Some are obviously RC or SDA. One appears to be CofC. https://internationalschoolsbangkokthailand.org/christian-schools.html


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 28, 2017)

Living in Manila, we have been delighted with the health care (our son was born in a hospital - St. Luke's, Global City - listed as among the top 20 in the world and one of the 25 most beautiful!).
English is the predominate language of commerce and the cost of living is reasonable.
There is definitely a need for Christians living as witnesses to the gospel in this largely Roman Catholic land. There are some solid churches, but many are conducted in the local language.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm quite confused how a job requirement could be to move to the largest and most populous (and probably most diverse) continent in the world without further specification... it seems hard to know what context to give advice in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 28, 2017)

Jakarta.

I can introduce you to many dear Christians.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jul 28, 2017)

I've been living in Asia since 2009 (minus a 2 year stint in US). We live in Bangladesh, which does not have good health care for sure; but we often go to Bangkok. Bangkok has amazing health care (for a fraction of the cost). We had to go the emergency room at night for our daughter, and the bill ended up being like 40 dollars. But it's a first class hospital (even 2 Starbucks included); that one is called Bumrungrad. Anyways, Bangkok is a good bet; I would look into it. Thailand is also very unreached, more than people think; but as others have mentioned, there are solid churches there. It also happens to be a sort of hub for Christian work, as a lot of mission organizations put their Asia offices there. They even have a few good Christian counseling centers set up there.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 28, 2017)

JTB.SDG said:


> ... but we often go to Bangkok. Bangkok has amazing health care (for a fraction of the cost). We had to go the emergency room at night for our daughter, and the bill ended up being like 40 dollars. But it's a first class hospital (even 2 Starbucks included); that one is called Bumrungrad. ....


Agreed, and Bumrungrad is just one of five top flight hospitals in Bangkok.


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 28, 2017)

I have spent time in Singapore. In addition, my wife and I are currently living in metro-Manila. In both places you will find good healthcare and a population that speaks English. 
Regarding a church, there are solidly reformed churches in both places.
In Singapore there is the Covenant Evangelical Reformed Church.
In Metro-Manilla, there are the Protestant Reformed Churches in the Philippines: a small denomination with churches in Marikina, Bulacan, and Valenzuela (all of which make up metro Manilla).


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 29, 2017)

I'e just returned from a teaching trip to Japan. The healthcare is excellent, and I know good bilingual churches in Nagoya and Tokyo; there are likely options in some other major cities.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2017)

Jake said:


> I'm quite confused how a job requirement could be to move to the largest and most populous (and probably most diverse) continent in the world without further specification... it seems hard to know what context to give advice in.



I wondered that, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kobe, Japan has a few reformed churches. All very small and would be good mission field and yet solid churches (I suspect).


----------



## Stope (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you. Really, thank you all for taking the time to respond with your thoughts and suggestions.




Edward said:


> I don't know anything about this web site, but this might prove useful: http://hospitals.webometrics.info/en/asia


---Whoa, my wife will love this (as health care is a primary concern since we will be with our newborn, 4 yo and 2 yo. Thank you for sharing



yeutter said:


> For the last several years, my wife and I have spent at least half the year in Asia. We have spent most of our time in Thailand.


---We are currently leaning towards Thailand! I stayed there for 3 months years ago and loved the people (and the food! O my goodness!!! Pom rahk mahk cow phat gai sai kai kai dow!)



Jake said:


> I'm quite confused how a job requirement could be to move to the largest and most populous (and probably most diverse) continent in the world without further specification... it seems hard to know what context to give advice in.


---The job Im being interviewed for is a Christian owned NGO that takes formally trafficked women, educates them and gives them jobs making jewelry (to increase awareness and be self sustainable). They currently have a hub in Mumbai (I would have to go there for 6 months first), then we can choose anywhere in Asaia because they/we will be opening up 10 other locations across Asia... Since they will be all over we can choose anywhere in Asia that has a close time zone out there. I will say we would love to live in Malta or Lesvos/Lesbos (Greece)!



Pergamum said:


> I can introduce you to many dear Christians.


---I will truly keep this in mind if we end up there. Thank you



JTB.SDG said:


> I've been living in Asia since 2009 (minus a 2 year stint in US). We live in Bangladesh, which does not have good health care for sure; but we often go to Bangkok. Bangkok has amazing health care (for a fraction of the cost). We had to go the emergency room at night for our daughter, and the bill ended up being like 40 dollars. But it's a first class hospital (even 2 Starbucks included); that one is called Bumrungrad. Anyways, Bangkok is a good bet; I would look into it. Thailand is also very unreached, more than people think; but as others have mentioned, there are solid churches there. It also happens to be a sort of hub for Christian work, as a lot of mission organizations put their Asia offices there. They even have a few good Christian counseling centers set up there.


---Very good word! Out of curiosity, what is it that you do in Bangladesh?



iainduguid said:


> I'e just returned from a teaching trip to Japan. The healthcare is excellent, and I know good bilingual churches in Nagoya and Tokyo; there are likely options in some other major cities.


---I remember being in Japan for 3 months and that country was so so difficult! The people seemed so so fast pace, didnt quite seem concerned with things of God, etc... That was however 10 years ago when I was all wide eued so maybe I didnt get it... That said, Japan is a lil pricey, I figured if we will live in Asia we will at leats save some money and find a cheaper spot

Anybody have thoughts on mainland China?
Or Mumbai (we would be there only 6 months)

Thanks!


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jul 31, 2017)

Stope said:


> Thank you. Really, thank you all for taking the time to respond with your thoughts and suggestions.
> 
> ---Very good word! Out of curiosity, what is it that you do in Bangladesh? Thanks!



We're doing some theological education right now and perhaps the beginnings of ch planting. Pray for us if if you think of it; we've had a discouraging bout lately.


----------

